# Visit Visa to Singapore



## ishida (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi, I am an Indian citizen currently living in the UK on temporary visa. I plan to visit Singaporefor job huntiing and general sight seeing by the end of October and prior to that I am going to my home country (India). I plan to be there in India for a week and then leave for Singapore and return after two/three weeks (to India). Could somebody kindly tell me from where I should apply for the Singapore Visa (UK or India)? Is it ok to apply for visa from UK if I am showing the tickets from India for visa purposes. I might not return to UK after my visit to singapore hence the question. Thanks in advance.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Ask at the embassy. Only they can give a definitive answer.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

if you are in UK, ask any Travel agent to assist, or head to the Singapore Mission there.

Unlike an Indian Visa, where they will force you to go to your own home country, SG is not that strict, when applying for visa .. 

Doesn't matter if you head back to UK or not, from Singapore. All that matters is you have a return ticket out of Singapore, when you apply for the visa, preferably back to India


----------



## ishida (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you for you reply. I did try to contact he singapore mission via e mail but their reply ddid not answer my query


----------



## asublimepizza (Sep 5, 2013)

Try:

- General Government site: ICA - Immigration & Checkpoints Authority of Singapore
- Information for visitors: ICA - Visitor Services
- Contact: ICA - Contact Info

Get it from the horses mouth. Sorry, I am too lazy to fish it out for you.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

ishida said:


> Thank you for you reply. I did try to contact he singapore mission via e mail but their reply ddid not answer my query


would it be too hard to pick up the phone and call the nearest mission ??  

sorry .. just asking .. 

and did you skip my reply that any Travel Agent should be able to assist you ?


----------

